
CMU pronouncing dictionary - bryanrasmussen
http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/cgi-bin/cmudict
======
russellsprouts
This is a great resource. I used it to make a haiku recognizer, since you can
easily extract syllable counts per word from it.

~~~
chapmindustries
+1 to poetry applications. I used this to build a system that would read
reddit comments and generate sonnets themed by a particular subreddit.
Unfortunately, it has since been taken offline :(

